# Raptors @ Mavericks, March 7th



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

<center>
















*Toronto Raptors* (25-34) @ *Dallas Mavericks* (38-20)
March 7th, 2005, 8:30PM EST
Rogers SportsNet

<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="ALSTON, RAFER" TITLE="ALSTON, RAFER" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/raptors/ALSTON, RAFER.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="PETERSON, MORRIS" TITLE="PETERSON, MORRIS" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/raptors/PETERSON, MORRIS.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="ROSE, JALEN" TITLE="ROSE, JALEN" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/raptors/ROSE, JALEN.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="BOSH, CHRIS" TITLE="BOSH, CHRIS" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/raptors/BOSH, CHRIS.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="ARAUJO, RAFAEL" TITLE="ARAUJO, RAFAEL" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/raptors/ARAUJO, RAFAEL.jpg">
*Rafer Alston, Morris Peterson, Jalen Rose, Chris Bosh, Rafael Araujo*

<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="TERRY, JASON" TITLE="TERRY, JASON" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/mavs/TERRY, JASON.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="STACKHOUSE, JERRY" TITLE="STACKHOUSE, JERRY" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/mavs/STACKHOUSE, JERRY.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="HOWARD, JOSH" TITLE="HOWARD, JOSH" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/mavs/HOWARD, JOSH.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="VAN HORN, KEITH" TITLE="VAN HORN, KEITH" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/bucks/VAN HORN, KEITH.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="BRADLEY, SHAWN" TITLE="BRADLEY, SHAWN" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/mavs/BRADLEY, SHAWN.jpg">
*Jason Terry, Jerry Stackhouse, Josh Howard, Keith Van Horn, Shawn Bradley*</center>


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Mavs Game Thread


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

I don't think Dirk is playing so considering that, this one should be fairly close.

Prediction:

Dallas 96
Raptors 88

Bosh 26/15
Rose 22/5/4

Terry 18/2/8
Howard 23/7/8


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

i dont think Bosh is going to have a great game, he is playing in his home town and i think the pressure might get to him. Hopefully it dosent but incase it does i hope that Jalen is ready to carry this team again


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Both teams are going to be playing the second game of a back to back. Bosh came out of a mini funk last night with a carreer high, Bonner has looked great, and Donyell is due for a good shooting game. Dallas is missing two starters, we should be able to get this win!


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

Is Mo playing - should Bonner start at SF? I liked the way he played last night.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

a huge oppurtunity to get a much needed win especially with the sixers n celtics pullin away abit! we need this 1 to really stay in contention for the playoffs i think! i hope bonner starts he is money! well lets hope we get this 1!!!!!!!


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Bosh has to have another big game and uys shut stackhouse down.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

I have no confidence in the Mavs right now...whithout Dampier, Fin and Dirk...Raptors walk out with an easy W.


----------



## underhill_101 (Feb 22, 2005)

the mavs are without dirk so i'm feeling good that the raps can get a win here.
my prediction:

raps 102
mavs 95

bosh 24/11/4
rose 19/3/3


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Jason Terry, Jerry Stackhouse and Keith Van Horn = Dysfunctional Starting Lineup.

Great pieces to have off the bench, but all starting together is pretty ugly.

We picked a good time to face the Mavs


----------



## VTRapsfan (Dec 5, 2004)

Normally, I'd be worried about playing the Mavs, but considering their injuries, I think we'll win this one.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

If Dirk doesn't play, we will win this game.
Book it.


----------



## Skooled (Mar 7, 2005)

With all the Mavs injurys and Bosh's big game last night i think we win this 97-88. My first post! :twave: :jump:


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Skooled said:


> With all the Mavs injurys and Bosh's big game last night i think we win this 97-88. My first post! :twave: :jump:



welcome, enjoy your stay


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

The Raptors have all the momentum in this one, hopefully we can capitalize. Both teams are playing the back end of a back-to-back, except Dallas is at home. But I think the injuries to Dirk, Damp, and Finley nullify that. I like our chances.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

My only question is how Bosh will respond after A) a huge game B) playing huge mins and C) combined with playing infront of in his words "150 to 200 family and friends" in his home town.

He did not pay for all the tix. :wink:


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

blowuptheraptors in a game thread?
How long has it been?


----------



## 2pac (Nov 19, 2004)

I don't think we will have another blow out. Dirk, Finely, and Dampier are injured but the Mavs are on a 3game loosing skid. They will come out strong and even with those 3 players they have enough fire power to put up a good game.


----------



## Primetime23 (Feb 3, 2004)

This is a game that we should win cpnsidering the injuries but i think Josh Howard is going to kill us 

Mavs 97
Raps 93


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Turkish Delight said:


> If Dirk doesn't play, we will win this game.
> Book it.


Yep.....

GO BOSH>>>


----------



## Primetime23 (Feb 3, 2004)

we're getting smoked in the pain man and we need to stop van horn and we have a chance to take this

Donny is money from three in the pocket, Jalens playing good too...Bosh needs to get more touches


----------



## Primetime23 (Feb 3, 2004)

Jalen's getting hacked and can't get a call...there's no way Van Horn's this good if he goes off for more than 30 we should be ashamed


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Turkey you spoke too soon... Mavs leading 41-30. Yeesh...


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

haha... Bosh's mom... "Cornbread, ain't nuttin wrong with that!"


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Mother****ing ridiculous. We have to claw our way back to get within 1, and then Palacio & Alston have to screw it all up. Mavs on a 6-0 (soon to be 7-0) run right now. UGH.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Bosh just can't get into a rhythm right now, we will need him to step up now if we have any chance in winning this game.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Great, outscored by 4 in the 3rd. So much for an effort you ****ing SLOBS... UGH...

It makes me so.... ANGRY!!!


----------



## Primetime23 (Feb 3, 2004)

game over


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

The tank is on.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Career high 34 for Marquis Daniels. Being right never felt so bad.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

just got outcoached tonight, imo. not only did we play to _their_ rhythm, we honestly approached this team as if it were any other. we did very little (from my vantage point) to get them uncomfortable and free ourselves up when we weren't in our element.

the mavs' strategy on bosh works for the entire game on the high school level- not in the pros. bosh wasn't exactly spectacular at finding his open teammates, but his teammates did nothing to flash to the ball or the basket. they didn't make it easy on him and they didn't make it easy on themselves. our offense is getting pretty stagnant and it got embarrassed tonight.

to have darrell armstrong's superficial double teams paralyze our game plan is tough to watch from a fan's point of view. i don't see don nelson as one of the game's greatest coaches but it's nights like tonight that i wonder where sam fits in the pile...

i just detest playing to our opponent's rhythm. i detest getting schooled on the x's and o's and having no response whatsoever. our coaching staff has got to learn when to do its job, imo.

peace


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Why oh why does Milt Pilacio continue to get PT? I'm sorry but he is the worst player in the NBA. Ya he might have gotten his stats but the idiot is taking 15 shots, - THAT IS MORE THEN ANY OF OUR STARTERS TOOK - not only that but he is not passing the ball and is just taking in himself.

Honestly if we dont get a PG in the offseason i will be pissed. Anything and i seriously mean anything would be a better replacement then him.

We could have been on another win streak with winable game in Memphis and now in Dallas facing 2 hurt teams but in true Raptor fasion we dont do jack **** and lose both. 

Where was Donyelle the 2nd half? Is it just me or does Sam forget who on his team, Yell was perfect from the floor (5 pts) and had 6 rebounds in 18 minutes. What does he have to do to get PT?

I've said before and I'll say it again Sam is a good coach but he cant get a rotation for his life.

The only positive this game is that Mo finally had a good road game.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Oh and damn they played good D vs Bosh, lets hope no other team see this tape


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Most teams that scout Bosh seem to get their guards or wings to double him only when he puts the ball on the floor. Dallas went a step further and went with a full double on him whenever he touched the ball. I don't think Chris or our coaches did a good job of addressing this strategy. I don't presume I know everything, but it seemed like we repeatedly gave Chris the ball in exactly the same place fifteen feet from the basket on the side.

Why not set Chris up closer to the basket where he has more options and there is more room to make a kick-out? Why not throw a cutter through the paint to draw-away the help? Instead of isolating Chris, why not put Bonner or Peterson behind him where he can put it back out, kill the double, reposition, and then get the ball again? Why not kick it out and rotate the ball around the horn in a hell of a hurry, attempting to find the open pocket, or reverse that, letting the third passer swing it in the other direction to go and find Chris all over again when Dallas is in a rush to rotate towards the corner?

I really didn't see our team adjusting. Bosh had a great deal of difficulty trying to pass-out and shoot-through those doubles and it resulted in five turnovers. You have to present him with options. We stranded him a lot tonight, expecting him to create in a tough situation for a second-year player.

I agree that Palacio took a lot of shots but our team wasn't moving on offense tonight outside of Peterson. Everyone was standing around. Milt repeatedly went to the rack, got some free throws, got some and-ones, and tried to kickstart our offense over and over. I don't mind his performance tonight because he should've been able to make our other players follow suit; they just didn't. He had six turnovers to just two assists, but I think that is usually a sign that our players aren't hitting their marks, or aren't hitting their shots. Uncharacteristic game for Milt.

People will be quick to call this Mo's best road game of the season but he got torched on the defensive end. Howard, Daniels, and Terry all scored 20+ points on 50%+ shooting. They went to the free-throw line 13 times, hitting all of those gifts, and combined for six offensive rebounds. I like that Mo shot 7/10 with 11 trips to the charity stripe, but he lost the individual battles tonight.

One thing I can't forget to mention is that every loose ball went Dallas's way tonight almost down to the very last one. That's not luck, that's hard work. They have active bodies all over the floor. They also got a lot of free-throws early in the game that helped them demoralize our squad.

Bosh played 46 minutes tonight! How does Mitchell justifiy resting Marshall yesterday, then playing him only 18 minutes, and pounding the minutes with Bosh in both games? Rotations are the easiest, most tangible thing for fans to criticize a coach over, and he's really making some odd choices.


----------



## kindred (Dec 26, 2004)

this is by far the most disappointing game of raps this year.....how can u lose to a team when they have 3 starters sitting out and their best bench player also on IL? this is freaking ridiculous.


----------



## Marshall_42 (Dec 6, 2004)

Please someone tell Palacio to pass the ball, isn't he a PG?
There's no way Palacio should lead your team in shots taken.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

cant believe we lost this 1 i was sure we wud win god damn the raptors sum times! well i truly have now given up on the playoffs the only game i hope we now win all season is against nets at air canada centre and philly next week. PALACIO IS WACK!


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

We just can't get a solid team effort together.
There is always one or two players who actually play well, while the rest of the team struggles. 
Some days it's Chris and Jalen who are the only ones playing well, and other times, like tonight, it's Mo Pete and Palacio.
I don't think I've seen one game this season where almost every player on our team actually played an above average game.
It just hasn't happend.


----------



## JL2002 (Nov 30, 2003)

Damn Mitchell!! Bonner getting loads of PT again, and finally decided to go with Sow at the end......Sow played well defensively compared to what others did!! :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

I love reading all these comments about our offensive woes in a game where we shot 52% and score 105 points.

Devin Harris
Marquis Daniels
Darrel Armstrong
Josh Howard
Jason Terry

There is no way the Raps can match up with that quickness and skill defensively. Mavs got into the lane at will, and then made some very tough outside shots on top of that. Plus the Mavs get 8 offensive boards from these perimeter guys. That's ridiculous. Our perimeter defenders can't keep anyone out of the lane, can't contest shots well, and can't even keep small guards off the boards.

We need to get younger, quicker, longer, and more skilled on the perimeter.

Its about the defense folks.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Marshall_42 said:


> Please someone tell Palacio to pass the ball, isn't he a PG?
> There's no way Palacio should lead your team in shots taken.


 :curse:


----------

